
XKCD forums breached – 562k accounts - rahuldottech
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2019/09/03/xkcd-forums-breached/
======
ahazred8ta
We refer you to [https://xkcd.com/1656/#now-it-
begins](https://xkcd.com/1656/#now-it-begins)

and [https://xkcd.com/1022/#so-it-has-come-to-this](https://xkcd.com/1022/#so-
it-has-come-to-this)

